# Guiness Extract Clone



## juzz1981 (8/6/10)

Hi Guys,

Was wondering if anyone could send me a Guiness clone recipe?
Extract recipe please.

Thanks Heaps


----------



## glaab (8/6/10)

Haven't made it myself, let us know what it's like if you make it,.


Guinness Extra Stout Clone - by Tess & Mark Szamatulski, from the book "Clone Brews"

*Specialty Grains**:*

12 oz Roasted Barley
4 oz 55 degree Lovibond British Crystal Malt
4 oz Flaked Barley
3 oz Acid Malt (Optional, will impart that slightly sour "Guinness" taste)

Crush specialty grains & steep in 150 degree F (65.5 degrees C) water for 20 minutes. Sparge grains with 1/2 gallon of water at 150 degrees, and bring water to a boil. Remove from heat and add:

*Other Fermentables**:*

4 lb Mountmellick Light Malt Syrup
1.75 lb M&F Light DME

Stir well & then bring the wort back to a full boil, then add *1 oz Target hops (8.5% AA)*. Boil for 15 minutes, then add *1/2 oz East Kent Goldings hops (5% AA)*.

After another 30 minutes, add *1 tsp Irish Moss*. Boil for 15 more minutes; then remove from heat.

Cool the wort down to 80 degrees (I prefer an immersion chiller, in which case, put it in the boiling wort 10 minutes before the end of the boil to sanitize.), then add the yeast:

*Yeast Choice #1: Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale Yeast*

Alternate: *Wyeast 1098 British Ale Yeast*

Primary fermentation should take about five days, but siphon into the secondary when fermentation slows.

The suggested priming agent for bottling is *1 & 1/4 cups M&F Light DME*.

Original Gravity should be about 1.042 - 1.045, and Final Gravity should be about 1.009 - 1.011. SRM should fall about 54, and the final result should be about 4.2% ABV, with an IBU rate of 40.


----------



## bkmad (8/6/10)

The recipe for Guiness is supposedly 70% pale malt, 20% flaked barley and 10% roasted barley and bittered to 42 IBU. You could replace the pale malt with extract easy enough, but I think the flaked barley needs to be mashed so its going to be hard to do an exact clone with extract. Someone with more knowledge than me may be able to convert this recipe to an extract recipe.


----------



## juzz1981 (8/6/10)

Hmmm , i could probably do a partial?
use extract for the pale malt and use BIAB for the flaked and roasted barley?

I have heard that to get the 'sour' taste you can leave a pint of wort (before yeast) sitting around for about a week with no lid and then boil up and add to fermented/ing wort? 

Is this normally done?


----------



## Snow (8/6/10)

I made this waaay back in my extract days. It is an awesome stout. It's an easy partial mash, but you could replace the mashing grains with 1.2 kg pale extract. If you don't want to use the Coopers kit, just replace it with dark extract and bitter to 35 IBUs with your favourite bittering hop.

Cheers - Snow

Snow's Leprechaun Stout

INGREDIENTS

1kg Pale Malted Barley
1.8kg Can of Coopers Stout 
1.kg Dark Liquid Malt 
250g Brown Sugar 
150g Black Strap Molasses 
50g Cracked Roasted Chocolate Grain 
50g Cracked Roasted Black Barley 
350g Flaked (or rolled) Oats
30g Super Alpha Hop Pellets (Bittering) 
14g Goldings Hop Pellets (Aroma)
2 teaspoons Gypsum
1 tsp Irish Moss
Large Starter of Irish Ale yeast

PROCEDURE

Prepare at least 1 L of yeast starter 2-3 days before brew day. Add gypsum to 6L of water and heat to 70 C. Steep Pale Malt grains and Flaked Oats for 45 mins at 66 C. Add remaining grains and steep for a further 30 mins. Remove and rinse grains in a colander over brewpot with 2L of 77C water (MUST be no higher than 79 C!). Add dark malt extract, molasses and brown sugar and bring to a boil. Add bittering hops and boil for 1 hour. Add Irish Moss 15 mins before end of boil. Add aroma hops 5 mins before the end of the boil. Remove from heat and gently mix in can of Coopers. Force chill wort. Transfer cooled wort to fermenter, add cold water to 21L. Pitch yeast at around 18-20 C. Aerate well. 

FERMENTATION SCHEDULE
Ferment at 19oC for 7 days, rack to secondary and ferment for a further 2 weeks


----------



## hazard (8/6/10)

juzz1981 said:


> Hmmm , i could probably do a partial?
> use extract for the pale malt and use BIAB for the flaked and roasted barley?
> 
> I have heard that to get the 'sour' taste you can leave a pint of wort (before yeast) sitting around for about a week with no lid and then boil up and add to fermented/ing wort?
> ...


You will need some base malt for your partial - cant' just be flaked and roast barley as there are no enzymes to convert starch in the flaked barley.

I have followed the exact method you describe to sour a guinness clone (AG, not extract). After a week I had a solid growth of mould on top, scraped it off and boiled for a short while to sterilise, then added to the fermenter. Can't say i tasted a big difference, but certainly didn't ruin it either. When you think about it, sourness in original guiness would have been from Brettanomyces. When you leave the wort out in thopen, who knows what the hell you will get growing in it - but probably unlikely that you've got Brett floating about in the atmosphere (unless you have a mate called Brett). So you can't really expect to duplicate Guinness sourness. It has been reported that Guinness produce "Guiness Flavour Extract" at Dublin, and this is shipped around the world and blended into Foreign Export Stout. From other reports, standard dry stout does not use the GFE.


----------



## juzz1981 (8/6/10)

Thanks for the help and replies everyone,

This will be a good reason to get into BIAB 
Snow:

A couple of questions,

Super Alpha hops, can i just use POR hops? As i already have these.
This is probably a spastic question but flaked (or rolled) oats, are these the same oats as the ones for breakfast cereal?
Lastly, regarding the boiling of the hops, wouldnt you do this before adding malt extracts as wouldn't this decrease the hops efficiency by having a high gravity?


----------



## Snow (8/6/10)

juzz1981 said:


> Thanks for the help and replies everyone,
> 
> This will be a good reason to get into BIAB
> Snow:
> ...



POR will be fine. Flaked/rolled oats are the same as the breakfast cereal. Just chuck them in the mash (they have no enzymes). You have to add your bittering hops at the start of the boil with the extract, as the interaction with the malt helps exctract the bittering compounds and "keys" in the flavour into the wort. Remember, you're not adding the kit at this stage, so the gravity isn't as high as you think.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/10)

whatever you do dont use the brewcraft recipes for guinness. it tastes nothing like guinness.


----------



## waggastew (29/1/12)

Here is a link to an extract version I brewed. Missing the nitro but still in the same ballpark

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry872870


----------

